
Letters of Note: Arkell vs. Pressdram - bryanrasmussen
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2013/08/arkell-v-pressdram.html
======
bryanrasmussen
I didn't note that this was published in 2013 as the letter referred to is
from the 1970s and at any rate I can't find that the dates have any bearing on
the timeliness.

